# LELAND BOBBÉ



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

al "Daily Mail"View attachment 7000View attachment 7001View attachment 7002View attachment 7003View attachment 7004http://bit.ly/12EvYSf

Dagospia ha immortalato per anni, con centinaia di foto, "i mostri" del Cafonal, fra cui hanno avuto sempre una parte importante le anziane signore perfettamente tirate e imperfettamente siliconate.
LE DONNE DELLA FIFTH AVENUE FOTOGRAFATE DA LELAND BOBB 
transvestites before and after makeup leland bobbe 

Lo si potrebbe perciò definire quasi un Cafonal newyorchese quello del grande fotografo Leland Bobbé (che ha recentemente realizzato una serie di bellissimi scatti per Vogue Italia che ritraggono delle drag queen mezze truccate e mezze no), che ha deciso di immortalare "The Women of Fifth Avenue", le signore che si aggirano nella strada più chic e famosa della Grande Mela.
halfdrag opener 
LE DONNE DELLA FIFTH AVENUE FOTOGRAFATE DA LELAND BOBB 

Fra i negozi delle grandi firme di moda, sfilano tutti i giorni questi personaggi che, come dice l'artista, "sembra quasi che vivano in un mondo tutto loro", che niente ha a che vedere con quello delle persone normali, dei pendolari che ogni giorno affollano le vie di New York.

Il progetto di Bobbé esce quasi in contemporanea con il documentario "Scatter my ashes at Bergdorf's", uno spaccato interessante della storia di uno dei negozi di moda più famosi in assoluto, ma anche un racconto inquietante del mondo fatto di apparenza che vi ruota attorno. Non a caso il titolo riprende una vignetta satirica del New Yorker in cui una donna confessa che il suo sogno sarebbe, una volta morta, che le sue ceneri fossero sparse dentro Bergdorf Goodman.


----------

